# Goals for 2011



## Shygirl427 (May 25, 2008)

Start working out
Make real friends who I can talk to and hang out with
Go out more during the day ( mall, movies, park) preferably with other ppl
Volunteer
Get a part-time job
Seek help for SA
Read more books

I have been completely unmotivated to start on these goals. If anyone has similar goals as mine maybe we can start together as added motivation. Recommend books, work out suggestions and such. PM me if your interested.


----------



## Shygirl427 (May 25, 2008)

*Bump*

bump


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

Working out and look for another job


----------



## Tommy5000 (Jun 18, 2011)

* Go on a date
* Get closer to some of the friends i've made over the past 6 months.
* Working harder/putting more effort into my dream career


----------



## Shygirl427 (May 25, 2008)

Tommy5000 said:


> * Go on a date
> * Get closer to some of the friends i've made over the past 6 months.
> * Working harder/putting more effort into my dream career


If you don't mind me asking I was wondering how you met your new friends. This is one of my goals but I just can't figure out where to meet ppl my own age since I do not go clubbing or drink.


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

Those are great goals, very similar to mine. Once you start volunteering, and getting that part-time job, making friends might be inevitable  The only thing some of us have to remember is to work on keeping our friends, a lot of firneds from high school are gone, out of touch. You can try the site meetup also. As for reading, I always go to the "self-help" section of Barnes and Nobles, walking to the store is good too. Doing things will lead to other good things. I didn't want to be looked at when I wanted to go out for exercize, so I ordered a Twist Board online for less than 15 bucks.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice goals, how's it going so far?

I have two main ones to get over fear. I've accomplished a few already.
-> Be sure to hangout with someone at least one time a week (other than family) [I need to keep myself out there but sametime that gives plenty of time to retreat too]
-> Get my licence figured out (might have to restart it, it's been a while.. but ideally I'd like to get the G2 part.. been a goal for 4 years now) [I am scared of driving, not sure why entirely, I can drive on my own, I was trained, but my confidence is **** with it.. I need practice and want this ability.. stupid to keep delaying it]

Good luck btw


----------



## Shygirl427 (May 25, 2008)

TBH I haven't been keeping up with my goals. I started my goal of walking/running at least two times a week. But this week I haven't been motivated to do that lately. But I've decided to push myself to go out today for a walk. I know I need to really start committing to my other goals but I have no motivation and I am a little scared to do these new things. When I think about it I have so many doubts that enter my mind. But I will try...

Later- I searched for a group on meet up but I felt like I was a little younger than the ppl on that site. But I will try to keep in mind about what you said... Doing things will lead to good things

Kathy- I think that once I start meeting new ppl, I will try your idea of meeting up with them once a week. I hope that you can accomplish your goals as well. Keep me posted.... 



Book recommendation for developing friendships: how to start a conversation and make friends by don Gabor 

For the twenty-something women looking for direction: 20 something, 20 everything by Christine hassled


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks you too
maybe you could specify youre goals into steps so you dont feel overwhemled...

especially "make friends" -- why not, "join community volleyball team" .. or whatever you like...
get job "apply 10 places a day until im hired somewhere"
workout "exercise 1 hr 6days a week"
that kinda things
only way i get things done is like this at least


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

* Complete my workout program
* Finish University
* Take some monumental risks


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

*keep running and working out
*start volunteering for lifelong aids alliance
*get a boyfriend
*make friends at sccc
*Go on a trip with someone cool
*Do well in classes


----------



## ripsta99 (Jun 19, 2011)

-finish school year with nothing below a B
-maybe have sex again?
-find an amazing awesome girl
-put on about 20 pounds of muscle mass


----------



## Shygirl427 (May 25, 2008)

Welcome! to all those who have posted their goals since my last entry. I trust that you all are coming along well with your goals as well. 

Just a quick update on my own personal goals since I posted last time. Since the last post I did make some progress. I wanted to get out more because I rarely leave the house so I started to visit local stores in the area and I think that by doing that it has helped me to eliminate that fear of driving to certain places. However, this has only lasted for a little while and I haven't been doing this a lot lately. Im trying to push myself out of my comfort zone as far as driving to new places but I guess I just haven't built up enough courage just yet. Like today, I really wanted to drive to this park that I frequently visit but I can't seem to motivate myself to just do it. I keep thinking about what could happen along the way and that. scares me. And it sucks cause I feel like I'm losing time now in completing this goal... 

I also attempted some of my other goals as well. I researched volunteer work and I found some really good ones. I just need to narrow down my search

Also, in seeking therapy, I found a therapist who is very close to where I live, that specializes in anxiety and etc. So my next step is to comb out all the details as far as seeing if this service is available to me and what proper steps to take from this point on...

I have applied to a few jobs online but I'm not quite sure how long it takes for them to process information from online or even if it's worth doing it online

All in all I'm feeling like I have all these ideas but nothing is really set in place just yet. And I think it's because I'm actually afraid of actually doing something. Still I know have to do it because it's the only way to get out of this hole I'm in. But now I can literally hear time ticking away from me and once the summer is over I feel like things will only get a little more complicated for me. And everything seems to come back to driving because I don't know how I'll be able to get to my job, volunteer work or therapy if I'm afraid to go. Idk hopefully my motivation will kick in real soon and I'll get some real things accomplished.

But I will say that posting updates has provided me with a little motivation so I would like to encourage you all to share your progress with your goals. It seems to put things in perspective when you reflect on them.

Oh and Kathy your advice on specifying your goals has really helped. I have been completing my goals by taking it day by day (using a checklist). Honestly I have been slacking off this week but next week I'm coming back stronger than ever.


----------



## Shygirl427 (May 25, 2008)

Brief update... Trying to stay consistent here

I was able to make some progress this week. I went out a couple of times this week and I think this will help to eliminate some of the fears I have with driving. I traveled somewhere I hadn't before... So i felt good in accomplishing that.

Also got more info about what the steps I need to take in order to start therapy. I found a great volunteer opportunity. As well as managing to apply to one job online. Now I'm thinking of following up with some of the jobs I already applied to.

I even got in some reading time as well. All in all I feel that I'm making some progress on all bases for this week. Although, i wasn't able to accomplish some things on my list. I think it's important to focus on the positive.

Thanks for reading


----------



## stats girl (Jun 27, 2011)

Pass all my units at uni
Have a better understanding of basic algebra
Somehow buy a car
Enjoy being at uni even if I don't make a friend
Have lots of good times with my boyfriend and family


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Volunteer in two different places


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

jhanniffy said:


> Volunteer in two different places


Anything specific? My room is pretty messy...


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

RockBottomRiser said:


> Anything specific? My room is pretty messy...


ha ha rule number one allow the person do what they can themselves

One with someone my age with an intellectual disability, the other is to apply for working abroad with children in an orphanage


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

jhanniffy said:


> ha ha rule number one allow the person do what they can themselves
> 
> One with someone my age with an intellectual disability, the other is to apply for working abroad with children in an orphanage


I grudgingly accept that both are far worthier causes than my messy room.

Good luck with it!


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

1. Start a relationship that lasts more than 3 weeks.


----------



## InThe519 (Sep 21, 2009)

Weight loss
Job
Apartment
Relationship


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I love your goals! I think this is a great thread. Keep me posted on how they are all going. Here are mine, 


Get in shape
Get drivers license
Become a certified nurse assistant
get a job as a CNA
Start college and do very well in my studies
Start volunteering, preferably at my local red cross chapter
make a circle of friends, or at least one good one


----------



## bluemeanie27 (Jul 27, 2011)

1. Get my driver's license 2. Get my confidence back 3. Go on an actual vacation...wizarding world of harry potter anyone  4. Get my first kiss


----------



## glitterbaby (Jul 26, 2011)

First of all, everyone has set great goals I hope you're all doing well, making progress  slowly but surely.

I tend to set goals for each month and I write them down, stick the list on my wall and tick them off as I go along - I think one step at a time is easier. I also have a list for the year but find this tends to change.

Well this week, last week of July - my goal is to join a Zumba class at the weekend, I have been saying it for months but this week Im going to force myself to get on with it because I want to do it  It's a block of 6 classes, which will motivate me to keep going and maybe pay for another block of classes if I enjoy it. I'll hopefully meet new people too.

I'll get back to you about August (next week)...I really have to do things one step at a time, silly I know but hey, that's me  Good luck everyone

P.S bluemeanie27 - I got my first kiss three weeks ago and Im 22, I didn't think it would ever happen but I can tell you that it is worth waiting for and when you do it this year (and you will) you will love it.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

*Weight loss (half way there!)
*Acquire a second, very different job. 
*Be better with religious obligations.
*Practice Stoic studies.


----------

